# Trying to exchange into St. John



## Ann-Marie (Aug 25, 2008)

My DD has decided she needs to go to St. John, VI.  When would be the easiest time to get an exchange there?  From what I remember, it is a difficult trade to get.


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 25, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> My DD has decided she needs to go to St. John, VI.  When would be the easiest time to get an exchange there?  From what I remember, it is a difficult trade to get.




It's extraordinarily difficult.  Probably mid September - mid December (and most likely November-mid December) would be best chances.

David


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 25, 2008)

There has been some availability at the Sunset Ridge Villas (RCI)as of late, so you can go there and enjoy it all without the ambience of the WSJ. 

I traded into the Westin St. John at the end of this last May and it took me many years to see any availability. It was a last minute deposit.

When I got to the WSJ  (II) and took the t/s tour, the salesman was incredulous. The other salesperson said that when someone trades in, a bell should go off and trumpets should sound.
It's that difficult (I was told and I believe them).

It's a great island anywhere you stay.

B.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 26, 2008)

If you want St John either rent, direct trade or buy.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 26, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> If you want St John either rent, direct trade or buy.



LOL, will leave that up to my DD!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ann Marie,
  Not the Westin St John, but Lawren at TimeshareForums has found some good listings at the Sunset Ridge Villas (RCI).  Link: 
http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...stj-9-27-10-4-10-18-11-15-tgiving-2008-a.html

Of course, this is St. John Sunset Ridge and not the WSJ, but a chance to see the island.

B


----------



## lprstn (Aug 29, 2008)

Just do an open search and see what you pull...that means tell them you want to search from 2 months from now til 2yrs...


----------



## GregT (Aug 30, 2008)

*DH/DD?*

Please forgive my ignorance, what do DD & DH stand for?  I keep seeing it for the better half (at least, in my case) -- please advise and thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 30, 2008)

daughter

husband


----------



## GregT (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks!!!   But I never see DW????!!!!


----------



## clsmit (Sep 9, 2008)

GregT said:


> Thanks!!!   But I never see DW????!!!!



You just never talk about yours as much!  Maybe it should be BW (beloved wife).


----------

